# Newbie - Muzzy Gator Getter Package



## HuntFan (Nov 27, 2012)

What is your opinion of the gator Getter kit?  Can I also use it for bowfishing when not Gator hunting?  Anybody have a used one they want to sell?


----------



## mattech (Nov 28, 2012)

When I got picked for a gator tag this year, i talked to alot of people, one guy and his group kill a gator a year, he told me to just buy two arrows and 600lb cord and to not worry about the reel. I listened to him and wished i did'nt. the cord was constantly getting tangled and was a headache. Next time i will have the reel. I also went cheap and didnt get a bouye, and instead used a two litter bottle filled with those cheap kiddie glow bracelets ( the ones you break up and shake and they glow for about twelve hours). as for stuff I used, I was very happy with it, i am not sure about the bowfishing part, the arrows are very heavy.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 29, 2012)

Talk to Mark Land


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 29, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> Talk to Mark Land



Who is he & how do i reach him?


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 30, 2012)

The Gator Getter Kit is a great system that is designed for gator, rays and really big fish that require the line to come free of the reel so that a bouy can deploy. It does operate very similar to the regular bowfishing reel but there are differences that would be a bit of a problem with regular bowfishing. It can be adapted with some modifications but their regular bowfishing reels can be had for less than $100 and you would be happy you went that direction. Mark Land works at Muzzy and he is the resident expert for sure. PM him on here at: Mark Land


----------



## HuntFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Jerry!  Ill reach out to him for help.


----------



## markland (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep the gator kit can be used for regular bowfishing, just replace the gator cord with 25yds of 200# dacron bowfishing line, our part #1071-O orY and get some regular bowfishing arrows with safety slides, our part #1020-CSS and your set!  Won't need the floats for regular bowfishing so just tie off the line to the bottle as well.


----------



## HuntFan (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats what I was hoping to do.  I was hoping to use one reel for both gator hunting & bowfishing.  Sounds like i have hit paydirt.  Thanks!


----------



## paulkeen (Dec 15, 2012)

Pm sent hunt fan


----------

